# I Know its not Ick, Please HELP!



## Sunlove (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for reading this, ive joined to help my beta whose been sick for a long time. 
About 4 months ago he was rescued from my crazy aunt who is a heavy smoker and i suspect never cleaned his small bowl. 
Please see my pics.
These are the medacines ive tried:
trisulfa
maracyn two
tetracycline tablets


All i can do is post pics and tell you what ive tried. if you have any suggestions please let us know! thank you

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/sunlove7/sick fishie/?action=view&current=78a3cfd8.pbw

[/b]


----------



## Sunlove (Oct 16, 2007)

*can i edit my post?*

 agh, how do i add pics??? all my formats dont work... this page is confusing


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

pretty much is how you do it, but you posted like a slide show so it doesnt work.

question when you put the medicine in his tank, did you take the carbon out of your filter? the carbon will remove the medicine making the treatment realitivly useless.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep up the water changes. Do plenty of small partial water changes. I'd recommend about 10%-20% every other day. Maintaining good water quality is vital for a fish to heal. Just remember to redose the appropriate amount of medicine in the new water so as not to dillute it.

I can't see your slideshow either unfortunately so can't help with disgnosis. Try just posting some photos which we should be able to see.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GregV said:


>


Even then the image code is separated from the actual link. It will not work. pbw format is not available for image codes.

Sunlove, welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:
Use this part of your album. Just click the image code slot and copy and paste the whole image codes.
http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/sunlove7/sick fishie/

Here are your photos:



























Not ich. It looks very similar to Glossatella (_Heteropolaria colisarium_). I've compiled some bits about glossatella and an image similar to yours in this thread.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9654

How does it feel when you touch the white stuff?

Another thread you should read. It is constantly being updated as I try to research further.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=252

I have not added Trisulfa yet on the above thread however read this link.
http://www.petco.com/product/12504/Mardel-Trisulfa-Tablets.aspx


Sunlove said:


> agh, how do i add pics??? all my formats dont work... this page is confusing


For future reference, please highlight _Insert_ and then click _Upload Image_. Be sure that your window does not block pop-ups.

bmp is the only format I believe that will not work so use your photobucket and then save the resulting photo to make it convert the image format to jpg or jpeg allowing you to upload images using our forum's uploading system.


----------



## indigothebetafish (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my beta, Indigo, too. I have no idea what's wrong with him and I'm getting kinda scared right now especially because up north the only places to buy pet supplies are Wal-mart and a little hobby store! Are there any home remedies?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man - that is one sick fishy. It does look like what Lupin suggests. All I can offer is to keep his water clean clean clean. That will help tremendously with treatment.

Wishing you luck and hope you cure it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow :-( I really hope your guy will be okay. I'd never seen anything like your pictures so this is an educational thread for me. I hope he will be okay and that you can give us a positive update soon. Good luck!


----------

